# Goldie and Pansy



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Do you ever feel so bad for your girls that you want to be the one a few days from delivering? My poor Goldie( white one) looks like she's about to burst at the seams. Day 145 for her is Wednesday, and I'm thinking it wont be much longer. Then my little Pansy is keeping me guessing as when she will really go.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, poor girls! Hope it's soon


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are big! Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They look beautiful! Have they both kidded now? I hope you had wonderful easy kiddings!


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

I wish I could say they have both kidded, but they haven't. It is day 151 for the white one, and who knows what day for the black one. I just hope I have babies on the ground soon because I am getting very impatient waiting for them to come.


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Finally some white goo from Goldie! I sometimes wonder what my neighbors think of me chasing the goats through the pasture checking out the hind ends of my females....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It's just what all good goat moms do..! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Tanyasue said:


> Finally some white goo from Goldie! I sometimes wonder what my neighbors think of me chasing the goats through the pasture checking out the hind ends of my females....


I am soooo glad my neighbors can't see me lol they would think I'm crazy.

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Any kids??


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Not yet:'( starting to get worried, and wonder if it really was goo I saw on Friday. I'm beginning to think she had just peed and I got excited and thought I saw something. Today makes day 156. I saw a breeding on March 1st, thought for sure it took, but I could be very wrong on that. Thinking of calling the vets and having them come out and check.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much just yet. When is the last possible due date?

I watch for breedings as well and never nail the due date.

Are either of their udders tight to the touch? Have they hollowed out in front of the hips/dropped the kids?

If you are very worried you can straddle them and do the "bump" upward with both hand cupping in front of the udder. Typically you will get a kick response from the kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She'll probably go soon. Mine love to wait for day 155-157 to kid. I wouldn't be too worried. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

With Goldie I witnessed the breeding march 1st. Both Goldie and Pansy had been sent to the neighbors early January, but neither took, and I didn't realize Pansy hadn't, so I didn't pay much attention to any attention Papa Stink was paying to Pansy. Her due date is a mystery to use, but she started bagging up the same time Goldie did. Goldie won't let us get near her, she runs off as soon as she sees us, so checking stuff out with her is nearly impossible. The uncertainty of goats going into labor drives me nuts, but hopefully one day I'll relax


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

So here are my girls tonight....

Goldie from the top








Goldie's pooch and udder








Pansy from the top








Pansies pooch








And lastly, mother and daughter hanging out together, from the back end..









My daughter wants to know why I'm chasing after the girls and am taking pictures of their bathroom parts, and she thinks it's kinda gross for me to send them to other people.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol! It can be weird at first :lol: 

Goldie definitely has more of an udder from those pictures!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh that's okay  my husband says "are you sending pictures of their butts to goat spot?" Ummm yes. "That's just embarrassing why are you Doing that?" Everybody does it!!! "You are weird " well then me and every other goatie person are weird then lol he's devastated because his little doelings might be pregnant :-( 

Goldie looks like she should go fairly soon. Good luck! Best wishes !


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

The stuff my daughter comes up with cracks me up, my husband on the other hand, just ignores what I do with my goats, and says if it makes me happy, he doesn't care. 
I banded one of my boys the other day, and she asked me why there was an elastic around his "bathroom" parts. I told her it's so he can't make babies, so she proceeded to tell her brother about it, and the convo went like this...
Hannah- "have you seen the white baby goat?"
Jacob "yes"
Hannah " did you see mommy put an elastic around his thing that hangs down, you know that, that, sack, you know like the real big one papa stink has? She did that so the white one won't be attracted to girls anymore, and he won't fall in love, and won't make babies with any girls."
Jacob "oh ok"


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

That is really funny!! How are the girls??


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Still hanging in there. I figure they are going to wait until tomorrow when it's our anniversary, then go into heavy labor just as we are leaving to go out to eat( the first time in years we have actually planned anything for our anniversary).


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

That's what my goats did we were leaving to go shopping. I came home and 2 buck kids were lying on the ground trying to get up. Don't ya just love goats!! 


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They are both still holding the kids up very high! I would GUESS your anniversary date is safe but I'm a notoriously bad guesser 

What does Papa Stink look like?


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

This is Papa Stink early on in the spring.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are things going?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry, I did not see the second page. He sure is a pretty boy and the girls are lovely, I can't wait to see the babies you get.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow - I'm envious of that epic pallet fence and that nicely buried tire! Your goat pen looks so much neater than mine! How much land is fenced in with pallets?!


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Just 2 sides of the Pasture are pallet fencing, which is about 400 feet, lots of hard work, some swearing and random fitting around trees, but I got it done by myself I buried the tire for my goats to climb on, but they prefer to sleep under it. At least they use it.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

My doe started labor while I was out getting my hair cut. True story. Came back to a looooong tube of goo coming out of her. Guess she was daring me to stay gone longer.


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Both girls have dropped some! Goldie had a long sting of white goo this morning, and her udder is harder. Pansy hasn't shown many signs other than dropping a little.


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

After a long wait, one of my girls kidded overnight. Goldie apparently did a great job, and didn't seem to have many problems. And the cat that has adopted my kids(2 legged), and has to help with chores in the am.


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh so cute!! Congrats


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

so cute!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Aren't they though!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

awww - cute babies


----------

